# No Carbs after 3pm



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Easy way to lose weight for me is to cut all Carbs after 3pm except the Carbs you would find in a protein shake before bed.

Evening meal would be a mix of Sliced ham, chicken breast and Fish.

You will start to crave carbs so bad and wont be able to wait for breakfast.

If you do some cardio about 6pm this should see you lose up to 8% of your body fat in a week.

I


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

8% of my bodyfat?

in a week? reminds me of peter kays "15 stone in a day diet"

you want to patent that matey cos thats what i have been looking for all my life lol

i bet the weight loss would by glycogen depletion anyway


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

You would have to train then between breakfast and before 3pm then wouldnt you...


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> You would have to train then between breakfast and before 3pm then wouldnt you...


I weight train Mon-Fri at 1pm.

Was 11am ill last month but my works dinner hour changed.

The 6pm training I was doing was Cardio Mon-Thursday.

Would burn off about 1000 calories.

Stay for about 45 minutes or so.

Doing this with no Carbs after 3pm will shed the weight off you.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> I weight train Mon-Fri at 1pm.
> 
> Was 11am ill last month but my works dinner hour changed.
> 
> ...


By training after 3pm how will you replace glycogen levels etc after training ?


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> By training after 3pm how will you replace glycogen levels etc after training ?


A Banana after running won't be to bad for that.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

You will be getting a bit of carbs from your protein shake before bed.<o></o>

On this diet a cereal breakfast becomes a night time fantasy,<o></o>


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Its not for the people wanting to gain muscle then...


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

I never used to bother with a banana but somtimes I had a tin of carrots with my ham, chicken and fish.

If you follow this for 3-4 weeks with no drink either you will drop 2 stone of fat.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> I never used to bother with a banana but somtimes I had a tin of carrots with my ham, chicken and fish.
> 
> If you follow this for 3-4 weeks with no drink either you will drop 2 stone of fat.


So your assuming 8 % of your body fat is equal to 2 stone ?


----------



## Baggers (May 31, 2008)

I have swapped my training around to something similar for a 3 week period. My last planned carbs for the day are at arounf 5pm. I train at 2 every day. Im 2 weeks in and the body is getting a lot tighter.

I only do cardio once a day at arounf 7-7.30 and always before any breakfast carbs. It really targets body fat but energy levels suffer quite a bit.


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

wouldnt not eating carbs after 3pm and doing cardio in the evening have a similar effect to am cardio? ie on an empty stomach?

Only this way you get to weight train in the evening aswell when u have got lots of energy from the days calories and carbs???


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not really. you have to think for most people am cardio is after 8 hours of not eating anything at all. no carbs after 3 you are still eating other foods etc and you would have to do cardio at like 11pm to have the same effect


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

therefore surely am cardio after an 8 hour fast would be more effective?

Im not trying to knock what your sayin, just trying to see your way of thinking.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

englishman78 said:


> If you do some cardio about 6pm this should see you lose up to 8% of your body fat in a week.
> 
> I


impossible to lose any where near 8%BF in a week where the hell did you get this figure from?

stopping carbs at a certain time is not new but to be honest unless you are really overweight it is not needed, you only need to be specific in the carbs you eat and quantities you eat...

losing weight is easy it just takes focus and determination


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

8 percent is a big number, unless your like 40 percent i dont think its easy to lose 8% in a week let alone a month.

i thought carb cycling was a new thing now, how about splitting your carb intake instead of completely cutting it after 3 as thats still quite early, but end of the day whatever works for you, as you know your body better than anyone else.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Bit of a Mens Health magazine thing.

I have 50g oats with whey right before bed and I'm nearly at 8% now. Better sleep and better focus for AM cardio because of it. No carbs in the evening is a bit of an old fashioned things. Carbs (more precisely insulin)actually prolongs slow wave sleep stages 3 and 4 which is when GH reaches it's peak.

Backs up the slin+GH PWO synergy way of thinking.

I remember Ninepack (not seen him post in a while) rubbishing the avoidance of carbs after a certain time PM and he certainly gets in condition.

I think you just need to do a lot more reading onthe board overall mate. Some excellent stickies on diet, carb cycling and ways to get down to single figures.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> So your assuming 8 % of your body fat is equal to 2 stone ?


Depends on what you weight.

I was 245lbs 6 weeks ago.

Now im 224lbs.

That's a drop of about 8-9% of my body fat but maybe slightly more since my body was 31% now it's 19% so I must have gained some muscle too making it a 12% drop.

Most of that I lost in the first 2 weeks.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> impossible to lose any where near 8%BF in a week where the hell did you get this figure from?
> 
> stopping carbs at a certain time is not new but to be honest unless you are really overweight it is not needed, you only need to be specific in the carbs you eat and quantities you eat...
> 
> losing weight is easy it just takes focus and determination


Ricky Hatton can drop 40 lbs of fat in 3-4 weeks with no carbs after a certain time of day.

I can be done.

I did 8% in 7 days coming down from 27% and 31% more recently.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> Bit of a Mens Health magazine thing.
> 
> I have 50g oats with whey right before bed and I'm nearly at 8% now. Better sleep and better focus for AM cardio because of it. No carbs in the evening is a bit of an old fashioned things. Carbs (more precisely insulin)actually prolongs slow wave sleep stages 3 and 4 which is when GH reaches it's peak.
> 
> ...


Lack of Carbs before bed can hinder sleep but I still found it the best weight loss method for me.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

On one thread you are saying you want to bulk up on curries and fried breakfasts.

Now you are saying you want to stop all carbs after 3pm to lose weight.

How about just not eating fried breakfasts?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

englishman78 said:


> Ricky Hatton can drop 40 lbs of fat in 3-4 weeks with no carbs after a certain time of day.
> 
> I can be done.
> 
> I did 8% in 7 days coming down from 27% and 31% more recently.


i think your a bit confused over the difference between weight loss and fat loss there mate..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

englishman78 said:


> Ricky Hatton can drop 40 lbs of fat in 3-4 weeks with no carbs after a certain time of day.
> 
> I can be done.
> 
> I did 8% in 7 days coming down from 27% and 31% more recently.


there is a huge difference in weight and BF, plus you cannot compare yourself to Ricky seeing as his metabolism is very high yours is not as proved by your current and prevouise BF%

you are confusing weight loss with BF loss i can drop a stone in one week by dropping carbs as carbs hold water on the body this is why when you drop carbs you lose alot of weight straight away but less than 1% will be fat....

think about it mate if it was so easy to drop BF by just stopping carbs after a certain time everyone would be sub 10%....

it is great you have lost weight but this has happened because you using more calories than you are eating....


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

oh, you are obviously doing your cardio from 6pm-6am solid I assume


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

andyboro said:


> i think your a bit confused over the difference between weight loss and fat loss there mate..


No talking fat loss.

Ricky Hatton binges for weeks after fights and puts on up to 3 stone of fat.

His trainer puts him on a diet that bans carbs after a certain time of day to get him back down when his next fight is due.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> On one thread you are saying you want to bulk up on curries and fried breakfasts.
> 
> Now you are saying you want to stop all carbs after 3pm to lose weight.
> 
> How about just not eating fried breakfasts?


Im not saying I want to do any of the above right now im telling you what I have done in the past and whats worked for me.

At the moment im eating the right food but it appears not enough of it to gain what I wanted.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> oh, you are obviously doing your cardio from 6pm-6am solid I assume


6pm till 7pm when I wanted to lose weight.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Short article on Ricky Hatton

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/more_sport/article3007055.ece


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry mate i don't see the relevance to what ricky does unless you are saying you are a professional boxer as well? i could put up loads of info about what Pro BB do and how they get so ripped but it would not necessarily work for me...

i still stand by what i say and now way did you or anyone else lose 8%BF in one week...


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> there is a huge difference in weight and BF, plus you cannot compare yourself to Ricky seeing as his metabolism is very high yours is not as proved by your current and prevouise BF%
> 
> you are confusing weight loss with BF loss i can drop a stone in one week by dropping carbs as carbs hold water on the body this is why when you drop carbs you lose alot of weight straight away but less than 1% will be fat....
> 
> ...


The Problem I have is of late gaining more muscle and strength while eating clean.

I can eat loads of **** and gain muscle, strength and fat or I can diet while maintaining what I have and lose body fat quickly.

What I cant do is eat clean as im doing now and gain muscle and and size.

Im currently stagnated.

Maybe im not eating enough of this clean food? i dont know.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate i don't see the relevance to what ricky does unless you are saying you are a professional boxer as well? i could put up loads of info about what Pro BB do and how they get so ripped but it would not necessarily work for me...
> 
> i still stand by what i say and now way did you or anyone else lose 8%BF in one week...


I would assume if you at a low body fat level already it will be more difficult for you to do so.

But the last two times ive done so ive been at a high rate of body fat 27% and 31%.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

englishman78 said:


> Maybe im not eating enough of this clean food? i dont know.


nail on head mate....

people don't gain weight because they do not eat enough calories...if you want to stay at a decent level of BF% then clean bulk but if you want to to drop alot of BF then diet to strip this off then clean bulk....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

There is a misconception that you gain more muscle on higher fat/crap calorie diets.

You may think that you gain more muscle but this is in actual fact more probably increased sodium and glycogen causing water retention.

High calorie 'bulking' diets are for lazy fat people IMO.

Off season I do eat crap sometimes but I never kid myself into thinking that a cake or a chocolate bar is making me gain more muscle.

You can use sugars to increase insulin output to absorb more food but you need to meticulously plan out your carbs to do this. Most people wont have the knowledge to do this.

I see people everday talking about how they 'bulk first then rip up' their idea of 'ripping up' is what I would call being off season fat.

The language that these people use is evidently self defeating as they are accepting fat gain for 'more muscle' when in actual fact the increased fat causes more insulin receptors to be active on fat cells increasing the chance of fat storage so its a vicious circle.

Just my take on it. You need to put in the right fuel to get the job done. INcreased trans fats and high refined sugars do not equal muscle gain. If you believe this (you as in general pop) then you'll never get the physique you want.

Accept that certain foods are cheats and then schedule them as such, AFTER your main good food. Then at least you'll get the good food in first and not overdose on sh*t.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Good post tom


----------

